# Nông nghiệp thông minh - Bước đi đột phá của Cao Bằng



## dienmattroi96 (27 Tháng tư 2021)

Nông nghiệp thông minh - Bước đi đột phá của Cao Bằng

VOV.VN - Thời gian qua, Cao Bằng đã xác định ứng dụng công nghệ cao, thông minh vào một số vùng, cây trồng vật nuôi đặc sản của tỉnh để nâng cao năng suất, tăng thu nhập.

Tỉnh Cao Bằng đã xác định hướng đi riêng là Nông nghiệp thông minh, nông nghiệp theo hướng sản xuất hàng hóa gắn với chế biến, phát huy lợi thế của hàng loạt nông sản đặc hữu có tiếng trên địa bàn. Không chỉ hợp tác xã và doanh nghiệp nhỏ, mà đã có những dự án quy mô hàng nghìn tỷ đồng đến với Cao Bằng, mở ra triển vọng mới về một nền nông nghiệp hiện đại, tập trung.

Nằm giữa cánh đồng ngô lúa bên bờ sông Bằng, khu nhà lưới của HTX nông nghiệp Trường Anh (xã Hưng Đạo, TP Cao Bằng) nổi bật với những luống dâu tây xanh mướt, vườn hoa hồng khoe sắc rực rỡ. Từ việc nhận thấy lợi thế lớn về khí hậu, thổ nhưỡng ở quê hương, cô gái Tày - Đoàn Thu Trà đã trở về nghiên cứu, học hỏi và xây dựng quy trình canh tác các loại cây ôn đới giá trị cao, áp dụng công nghệ vào sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn nông sản sạch. Sau 3 năm, diện tích trồng dâu tây, rau mùa hè, hoa hồng của hợp tác xã đã tăng lên 4 ha, vừa cho thu hoạch chế biến, vừa phục vụ du khách trải nghiệm tham quan, thu hái, doanh thu trên 2 tỷ đồng/năm.







Lê vàng Đông Khê, miến dong Nguyên Bình, cam quýt Trà Lĩnh, hạt dẻ Trùng Khánh, thạch đen Thạch An... là những đặc sản có tiếng của Cao Bằng đang được tập trung mở rộng, nâng cao chất lượng.

Chị Đoàn Thu Trà, Giám đốc hợp tác xã cho biết: "Chỉ trong 2 năm qua đã có rất nhiều mô hình như hợp tác xã của tôi phát triển, áp dụng công nghệ thông minh như dưa lưới, cà chua, nho, các loại hoa, lan... Khi mở rộng mô hình tôi cũng nhận được hỗ trợ vay vốn sản xuất, tập huấn về quản trị, quản lý hợp tác xã, đào tạo nhân công. Hiện nay tỉnh đã có quảng bá, hỗ trợ đầu ra cho nông hộ, hướng dẫn vào chương trình OCOP.

Cao Bằng vốn đã nổi tiếng với nhiều nông sản được ưa chuộng như lê vàng Đông Khê, miến dong Nguyên Bình, cam quýt Trà Lĩnh, hạt dẻ Trùng Khánh, thạch đen Thạch An,... cùng thế mạnh từ diện tích 100.000 ha đất sản xuất nông nghiệp. Giai đoạn 2016-2020, ngành nông nghiệp tỉnh Cao Bằng đã tập trung triển khai ứng dụng khoa học công nghệ vào bảo tồn giống, từng bước nâng cao năng suất, chất lượng và giá trị cây trồng. Như việc phục tráng các giống lúa Nếp hương Bảo Lạc và Pì Pất Cao Bằng giúp quy mô sản xuất tăng gấp đôi lên 100ha/vụ; cải tạo năng suất cam quýt, nhân giống hạt dẻ...

Ngày càng nhiều dự án rau an toàn tiêu chuẩn VietGap, hữu cơ; cấy mô trồng Thạch hộc, rau hoa, chanh leo bằng phương pháp vòm che, tưới nhỏ giọt, trồng trong nhà màng có thể điều chỉnh ánh sáng, nhiệt độ, kiểm soát sâu bệnh; hay các mô hình chăn nuôi lợn giống, lợn thịt theo tiêu chuẩn công nghiệp và hữu cơ; bước đầu áp dụng công nghệ tự động, giám sát, giúp cây trồng, vật nuôi phát triển an toàn với năng suất, chất lượng cao hơn. Hiện Cao Bằng đã có nhiều cây trồng đạt giá trị cao, tiêu biểu như chanh leo đạt trên 160 triệu đồng/ha, gừng hữu cơ trên 140 triệu đồng/ha... nâng cao thu nhập, bình quân 40 triệu đồng/ha/năm.






Cao Bằng đã có nhiều mô hình ứng dụng công nghệ cao vào sản xuất giống, canh tác đến bảo quản, chế biến, tiêu thụ.

Tuy vậy, việc áp dụng khoa học công nghệ trong sản xuất nông nghiệp cũng đặt ra nhiều thách thức với Cao Bằng khi nguồn vốn lớn cùng yêu cầu kỹ thuật cao, trong khi doanh nghiệp, nhà đầu tư vào nông nghiệp còn ít, thói quen canh tác nhỏ lẻ, quy mô nông hộ,... Tiềm năng lớn, nhưng trên thực tế Cao Bằng chưa có nhiều sản phẩm đột phá, tạo được chất lượng và sức cạnh tranh mạnh mẽ trên thị trường.

Năm 2019, Tỉnh ủy Cao Bằng đã ban hành Đề án Nông nghiệp thông minh giai đoạn 2020-2025, tầm nhìn năm 2030 và xác định, đây là giải pháp đột phá thực hiện tái cơ cấu ngành nông nghiệp gắn với xây dựng nông thôn mới.

Ông Bế Xuân Tiến, Giám đốc Sở Nông nghiệp và PTNT tỉnh Cao Bằng nhấn mạnh: "Chúng tôi xác định ứng dụng công nghệ cao, thông minh vào một số vùng, cây trồng vật nuôi đặc sản của Cao Bằng. Trong đó tập trung vào các khâu như: Giống có chất lượng, năng suất cao, quá trình chăm sóc, nuôi trồng, áp dụng những biện pháp tưới nước tiết kiệm, thông minh và đặc biệt là việc quản trị kinh doanh được số hóa. Sẽ có 9 nhóm giải pháp, chủ thể để thực hiện là doanh nghiệp, hợp tác xã liên kết với người dân và có sự hướng dẫn, hỗ trợ của các cơ quan quản lý nhà nước".

Nhờ đẩy mạnh thu hút đầu tư vào nông nghiệp công nghệ cao, Cao Bằng đã thu hút được 36 dự án với số vốn hơn 6.100 tỷ đồng, đang triển khai thủ tục đầu tư đối với dự án nông nghiệp thông minh của Hàn Quốc trị giá hơn 22 triệu USD.






Đề án nông nghiệp thông minh bước đầu làm thay đổi nhận thức, tư duy của người nông dân, dần liên kết sản xuất và hình thành vùng sản xuất tập trung quy mô lớn.

Ông Hoàng Xuân Ánh, Chủ tịch UBND tỉnh Cao Bằng khẳng định, mục tiêu chủ chốt của Đề án nông nghiệp thông minh là phải gắn kết việc xây dựng các mô hình tổ chức sản xuất, bảo quản, chế biến và tiêu thụ hàng hóa có giá trị và sức cạnh tranh cao.

"Chính vì vậy ngoài việc thu hút các nhà đầu tư lớn, chiến lược và tập trung cho xây dựng các mô hình sản xuất hàng hóa công nghệ cao, chúng tôi phải quan tâm đến mô hình sản xuất từ hộ nông dân, hộ gia đình cá thể cho đến trang trại, hợp tác xã, doanh nghiệp. Có như vậy thì mới phát huy được năng lực thực tế của địa phương, 1 mặt phục vụ cho phát triển hàng hóa, nâng cao đời sống của người dân, đồng thời có những sản phẩm phục vụ phát triển du lịch" - ông Hoàng Xuân Ánh cho biết.

Cao Bằng sẽ hình thành khoảng 20 vùng sản xuất tập trung, vùng nông nghiệp thông minh ứng dụng công nghệ cao phù hợp với các loại cây trồng, vật nuôi đặc sản có thương hiệu và chỉ dẫn địa lý. Với định hướng phát triển sản xuất nông nghiệp hàng hóa chất lượng cao phục vụ thị trường trong nước và xuất khẩu, nông nghiệp thông minh được kỳ vọng không chỉ đem lại hiệu quả lớn về kinh tế, xã hội và môi trường mà còn là bước đi đột phá để vùng đất địa đầu phía Bắc tiến gần hơn và hòa chung nhịp độ phát triển với các tỉnh, thành phố khác trong cả nước./.

Trường Giang/VOV-Đông Bắc


----------

